# Looking for someone to write some articles (AFSL holder)



## Artoosh (15 May 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking for someone with exceptional written skills to write some share trading articles which will be published on some financial websites. The candidate must hold a current Australian Financial Services License and Conflict of Interest Policy. We are currently looking to publish 2 articles per week.

If you have written articles before and have some examples please don't hesitate to PM me your details and some of your previous work. 

If you know anyone that may be interested please let me know, as we are looking to get in contact with someone ASAP.

Thanks guys!


----------

